# Bent Crank Arm



## JohnMast (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi, Anyone have experience straightening a bent crank arm like this? It's from a 50's Columbia. I'd appreciate any suggestions or ideas.
Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2020)

I'd just replace it.


----------



## TieDye (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes, I'd just replace it.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 13, 2020)

I was hoping to get some advice as i have a blackout crank in nice shape and a little harder to replace .... any info for the BEST way to get it straight as possible this is bike and crank


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2020)

Somehow setting it up on a hydraulic press is the only way I can think of. 
How does something like that even happen? Do whatever it was in reverse.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 13, 2020)

The exact thing happened to my 46 Columbia. I was having a problem with a pedal. I thought it was bent. The crank arm was bent, not the pedal.  I removed the crank assembly and noticed the arms were  offset, just like yours. I heated it up with a torch and tried to straighten it. I ended up tossing it and replaced. Either someone really heavy stood on the pedals, or a car hit it.  Just replace it.


----------



## JohnMast (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks guys, I'll probably get a replacement- but for now I just set it on a piece of steel and drove over it with my van! Not perfect, but pretty darn close and good enough to ride around on until I get a new one- haha... made my day!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2020)

I think that method was first introduced in West Virginia back in May of 1931. A loaded log wagon was used verses a van though. A little fine tuning can be done with a 20# sledge.


----------



## Craig Allen (Jul 26, 2020)

I would clamp it tight in a  bench vise with brass jaws to keep it from getting marred, and then heat it at the crank/axle juncture with a torch to an orange color and carefully bend it back. You can slip a piece of steel tubing over the crank for leverage. As long as you keep the heat right there at the juncture you shouldn't have any problem with keeping the axle concentricity intact.


----------

